# اهداء الى ارواح شهدائنا الابرار  ... ارحمناااا ... للمرنمه انجى اسحق ...... و الكاتب و الملحن .... هانى رمزى ...



## anosh (25 يناير 2010)

*اهداء الى ارواح شهدائنا الابرار  ... ارحمناااا ... للمرنمه انجى اسحق ...... و الكاتب و الملحن .... هانى رمزى ...*

*اهداء  الى ارواح شهدائنا الابرار طالبين ان يذكرونا أمام عرش النعمه  
ارحمنا
من البوم ( أملنا فيك )
كلمات و الحان : هانى رمزى 
       توزيع      : جوزيف مجدى 
         اداء      : انجى اسحق 

شارك فى الاداء :  
( كاترين زاهر - مينا مجدى - فادى منير - مارى يوسف - صفوت راغب - سعد فتحى ) 


تم التسجيل و المكساج بــــــــــــــ : Hosanna studio 
هندسه صوتيه و ماستر ديجيتال : م ميشيل عبد الملك 

اللينك​*
http://www.2shared.com/file/10900271/819da11c/_________.html


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

ميرسي يا قمر

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Eng-Marco (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

ميرسي يا انوش جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك فيكي وفي استاذ هاااااني رمزي
جاري التحميل وباذن ربنا انهارده
هابعت الترنيمة ع الجروب بتاعك ع الفيس بوك
ربنا يباركك ويبارك ترانيمك
واذكرونا يا شهداء نجع حمادي قدام رب المجد


----------



## hany123 (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

مرسي يا انوش علي رفع الترنيمة 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*



hany123 قال:


> مرسي يا انوش علي رفع الترنيمة
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك



*ميرسى يا استاذى على كل حاجه حلوه علمتهالى 
و على كل حرف نصحتنى بيه  
انا بجد مديونه ليك بكل حاجه من بعد ربنااااااااااا *​


----------



## hany123 (27 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

شريكة عمري الغالية 
ثقي ان كل من له تعب في خدمة رب المجد دون مقابل
سيكون صوتة مسموعا وعالي
وانتي وهبك الله بصوت رائع دافئ يمس المشاعر والوجدان
و اتمني ان يكون لكي مكتبة كبيرة من الترانيم في قلب السماء وفي قلب ابناء المسيح


----------



## anosh (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ميرسى ياهانى 
ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*شكرا للترانيم والمجهود الرب يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ميرسى النهيسى 
ربناااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## anosh (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ربنااااااااااااااا موجود​*


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*و حاسس بالمظلوم​*


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*   اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه​*


----------



## Mason (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

ميرسى يا انوش ياعسل على مجهودك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*



++meso++ قال:


> ميرسى يا انوش ياعسل على مجهودك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



*ميرسى لمرورك العسل*​


----------



## anosh (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى​*


----------



## جون برتي (7 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*شكر ليكى يا أنوش على الترنيمة الرائعة*​


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*



جون برتي قال:


> *شكر ليكى يا أنوش على الترنيمة الرائعة*​



*ميرسى جون
 على مرورك اللى شرفنى*​


----------



## anosh (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

* كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## anosh (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*عنى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*و ياريت يا استاذ جون
 ابقى اعرف رايك فى الترنيمة​*


----------



## mero jesus (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

ترنيمه جميله اوى يا انوش ربنا يباركك يا اجمل صوت وينمى موهبتك
 وبعدين يا استاذ هانى مين يشهد للعروسه


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكراااااااااااااااا على مرورك*​


----------



## anosh (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ميرسى كليمو على مرورك اللى شرفنى​*


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*thanksssssssssss mero​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

ربنا يعوض كل خير يا سكرة


----------



## anosh (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*على مرورك​*


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*اللى شرفنى​*


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*كتيييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*صلوااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*​*عناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*كل صيام عدراء و انتم بخير​*


----------



## anosh (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*و بسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء اخواتنا فى نجع حمادى*

*كل عيد نيروز و انتم بالف خير​*


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة بغداد*

*ربنااااااااااااا يعزى و يرحم اهالى الشهداء 
و يرحم شعبه جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## اليعازر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة بغداد*

*
anosh جاري التحميل، وأنا في غاية الشوق للإستماع إلى صوتك


ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: اهداء خاص من المرنمه انجى اسحق و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى لشهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة بغداد*

*ميرسى استااااااااااذى​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2011)

*رد: اهداء الى ارواح شهدائنا الابرار  ... ارحمناااا ... للمرنمه انجى اسحق ...... و الكاتب و الملحن هانى رمزى ...*

*ربنا يعزى الجميع​*


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اهداء الى ارواح شهدائنا الابرار  ... ارحمناااا ... للمرنمه انجى اسحق ...... و الكاتب و الملحن .... هانى رمزى ...*

* و يعطى الصبر لكل من له شهيد ​*


----------

